# rear gearing and steel wheels



## jimbay1932 (Apr 20, 2009)

I just purchased a 1965 GTO. It has a 4 speed and the motor is running about 2600 RPM at 55 MPH. Is there a better gear to take some of the strain off the motor. This will be a driver and I am not looking for red light to red light performance but I do not want to give up all the low end torque. Any suggestions? I would also like to find a set of steel wheels with dog dish caps. Thanks for any help. My wife and I dated in a 65 and we are reliving the good ole days.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

*GTO Gear Ratio's*

Jim,

Take a look under the General Discussion tab at the top and you will see a thread from Jeff (GEETOGUY) all about the ratios. I think he likes the 3.23 and says he still has plenty of low end. I just put a 3.42 in mine and love it. I run about 2500 rpm 70mph which is fine but if you want to be a little more gas concious you might go with the 3.23. 

In the thread Jeff talks about what gears will go with what carriers. You would want to stay with the same carrier if possible as it will save you some money. From the sounds of it you probably have a series 4 carrier based on the rpm and speed you described. There is also a way to check what the gearing is if you can't find the number stamped on the rear end. Just reference the article. The guys on this site are really knowledgeable and very helpful. Everything I just mentioned is just all regurgitation, they are the experts.

Hope this helps. 


Jim B:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jimbay1932 said:


> My wife and I dated in a 65 and we are reliving the good ole days.


Does that include the back seat shenanigans ...

Welcome to the fun....:lol:


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

*Breaking the car in*

You know, that brings up a good point, I still haven't broke mine in !!!!

:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> You know, that brings up a good point, I still haven't broke mine in !!!!
> 
> :cheers


The wife or the Goat??:rofl:


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

*Break In*

Now that's funny, I don't care who you are, that's funny !!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

win you buy a old car, stop and think, how many kdis were conceived in the back seat haha


----------

